# New Ariens Platinum SHO 24 running too slow



## ultradianguy (Mar 3, 2019)

So I've just gotten the Platinum 24 SHO with 369CC engine. After 8 years with a Craftsman snowblower that couldn"t handle wet snow, i was excited to try this with an engine almost twice the size. 

While it does do better with the EOD plow pile, it is generally running super slow and throws powder half the distance of my old craftsman - barely across a single car driveway! I know this can't be right. I've also noticed that despite what I'd read about the engine being loud, it's quite quiet.

I've read the manual, I"m good with all the controls, throttle is at max. I did notice that if I push on the throttle at max (as if trying to push it beyond the end of range), the engine speeds up dramatically. Which makes me think the throttle isn't adjusted right - but I don't see any obvious way to adjust the range. 

Thoughts ?

Thanks!
Michael


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

If I recall on the new Ariens machines, the throttle and the choke are in a combination knob. The throttle itself is almost like an on/off switch, with hardly any range to it. The choke is on top of the throttle. 



Make sure the throttle portion of the knob is fest to full without the choke being engaged.


----------



## zandor (Dec 15, 2017)

I have the EFI version of the same machine, which comes with a full range throttle control. If I lower the engine speed it behaves a lot like you're describing. Did you plug your chute? Mine does that too if I run it at part throttle. I don't do that anymore. It's either idle or full power.

Mine's fairly loud, like can't really talk over it without yelling loud. I wouldn't call it ear splitting though. At idle I can have a pretty normal conversation next to the machine unless I'm talking to one particular neighbor who speaks very softly. Again, I have the EFI version, but I would expect noise levels to be similar. It's the same engine just with fuel injection and an electronic governor.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

I have that machine,and never heard anyone accuse it of being loud (and it's a lot quieter than my old one). Mine throws to far I worry about hitting things, and wish that I *could* slow it down (our snow conditions basically don't know what clogging is most of the year - cold and dry snow almost all the time . . .). As noted by others, the throttle has basically two positions - idle and full, and about 1/4 turn between them as I recall. The choke is a ring outside the throttle, and you needto be sure that it is open when running.

If the throttle is turned all the way to 'rabbit', and it still runs slow, it needs to be checked by your dealer - that's not right . . . (but on mine, when at full, Idon't think I could turn it any more if I tried . . .)


----------



## ultradianguy (Mar 3, 2019)

yup, like I said, that's all good


----------



## ultradianguy (Mar 3, 2019)

HI - sorry, all good was a response to whether I knew where the throttle knob is. I do. Yes, it has about a quarter turn on throttle knob, under the choke knob. At full open throttle, it seems to be very underpowered. Less power than my old craftsman with a 200cc engine (vs 369). 
Yeah, will call dealer tomorrow, unfortunately, getting 8" + in Boston tonight.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! 

If you want to post a video, that would give us a better understanding of how fast it's running, and what the controls are set to. Please don't take that the wrong way, but maybe the other users that have the same machine might notice something that doesn't look quite right. 

Presumably the choke control is functioning correctly? So that turning the choke on, while running, makes the engine smoke and falter? 

Does it slow down even more, when you lower the throttle setting? 

Sorry about the bad timing, hopefully you can at least clear your driveway with it tomorrow. If you were desperate, you could remove whatever covers the carburetor area, and take a look for something amiss. But with a brand-new machine, my preference would be to talk to the dealer first.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Here are a couple of pics of my throttle positions. First pic shows full throttle and full choke; second pic shows idle throttle and open choke. Should be same as yours. The throttle ring only seems to work properly when oriented as the pics show, however it fits on a plastic tower with 4 apparently equally spaced fingers. The choke pulls off with pliers and throttle ring just lifts up. I don't think you can see the actual throttle mechanism but it will look like the third pic.


----------



## ultradianguy (Mar 3, 2019)

Hi folks - thanks for the replies.
I will try to take a video tomorrow - I appreciate the effort to help me out.

Engine does slow down when throttle is lowered - in fact, at idle position, it just about dies. It also sputters a bit even at full throttle.
Yes, It slows down when I open choke once it's running.

Throttle knob is in the same position as in photos.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Aside from what advice you have been given, I would also suggest taking a look at the auger belts and their tensioning. For my Deluxe 28 SHO I had to adjust my belts after the first heavy use. After that it ran well.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

If Ultradianguy has not resolved his problem, he will have his hands full today. I am about 20 miles west of Boston. Today we have at least 16" of heavy wet snow. From the weather reports Boston has over a foot.


----------



## tonylumps (Jul 31, 2018)

The first thing i put on my Platinum was a RPM gauge. Simple one .Just wrap around the Plug wire a couple of times I set the RPM at 3650.I thought maybe it was not getting full RPM. But it turned out to be How quiet this thing runs .I also put the impeller kit on It That made a lot of difference on how far it blew the snow and it also keeps the shut from clogging up.


----------



## ultradianguy (Mar 3, 2019)

HI y'all -
So the dealer actually sent someone out this morning to check out the snowblower - naturally it ran better with them watching - though I'm still not convinced there isn't some issue. I took some video and will post later. However, it did get through the 12"+ we got here, including the mess at the bottom - which was getting wetter as the temp rose.

DO these engines have a break in period? It did seem better - though still some sputtering.

At this point, I've added the drift cutters (glad to have them today), one weight kit, and just put on the synthetic skid shoes. The metal shoes seemed to keep catching on my driveway (which is asphalt but cracked and uneven). 

Part of what I think I'm seeing is that it needs a fair amount of snow for distance. It threw far today - but when I had only a couple inches of snow previously, it didn't get much distance. 

Also find that even with the weight up front, every time I put it in gear, the front end jumps up - even at slow speed. Is that normal?


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

ultradianguy said:


> Part of what I think I'm seeing is that it needs a fair amount of snow for distance. It threw far today - but when I had only a couple inches of snow previously, it didn't get much distance.
> 
> Also find that even with the weight up front, every time I put it in gear, the front end jumps up - even at slow speed. Is that normal?


Yes it is normal for it to throw better with more snow than very little. The additional mass gives it more momentum.

It is also normal for it to "jump" a little when you engage the drive handle. You can try to ease it in more slowly to let the belt slip a little (sort of like a clutch on a car) if it bothers you, but it isn't necessary to do that. It won't hurt the machine any.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

> Part of what I think I'm seeing is that it needs a fair amount of snow for distance. It threw far today - but when I had only a couple inches of snow previously, it didn't get much distance.
> Also find that even with the weight up front, every time I put it in gear, the front end jumps up - even at slow speed. Is that normal?



Yes and Yes. I've found the snow throwing issue to be the case with several different brands so the amount of snow being ingested does matter.


----------



## Fat City (Feb 11, 2017)

I question the electronic governor [ never heard of one, never seen a fuel Injected small engine ] Might yours be faulty ?


If it was old school, I'd suggest adjusting the governor . I agree with poster ' belts too tight ' My hunch is a governor issue. Take the VOM, and measure grounds for 0 resistance .


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

He has the carbed engine - no electronic gov, old school mechanical. The electronic would be less likely to screw up imho, since zero moving parts . . . 

Might be best to read it with a tach . . . hard to tell what's going on otherwise, although it sounds like both full speed and idle may be depressed, which would make me think something is amiss in the throttle control linkage.


----------

